# 2012 Cruze 1.8 P0011 issues



## Hodakaguy (Mar 31, 2018)

I have a 2012 Cruze with a 1.8 lt, manual transmission. Every yaers right before the inspection I get the dreaded P0011. I run Valvoline synthetic, NAPA filter and change it every 4K. This year once again I got the P0011 and changed the oil and replaced the solenoids. Drove it for about 100 miles- all monitor reset and so I went to get it inspected. Just as I pulled in the CK eng light came on and .... you guessed it the P0011 is back. I cannot get it to go away!! H E L P !!


----------



## thebombdotcom (Nov 1, 2019)

I have a 1.8L Cruze also. What my mechanic did is replaced the timing belt. If that did not work (in my case it did not) then he went on and replaced the camshaft phasers. If that does not work then try what Blasirl suggested for me.


> Chevy Cruze P0011: OBDII Code Diagnosis | Drivetrain Resource


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Also note the Holden Cruze VVT solenoid bulletin...

"A formal Holden service fix has been released to solve this issue. *It instructs technicians to remove the filters out of the solenoids entirely*. To remove the solenoid, remove the filter, clean the solenoid and refit it without the filter. This is because the Holden engineers have deemed the filters unnecessary for any engine that is past being run in. Which means in essentially any road car with these symptoms, they can be removed."









VVT solenoid filter screens removal - Holden service...


Hi, I was wondering if anyone has removed the arc shaped filter screens on VVT solenoids? I read here there is a common problem of them clogging up, presumably higher mileage engines and when neglecting oil changes. Holden has responded as follows... "A formal Holden service fix has been...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

